# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ναυπάκτου >  Σελίδα & Logo!

## GeorgeKatz

Τι λέτε να αρχίσουμε την οργάνωση; Μιλάω για ένα μικρό Logo του NWN και μια μικρή web page...

----------


## Venox

Υπαρχει ηδη ενα site, εσωτερικο στην ip μου, ομως τωρα θα γινει ενα url του τυπου http://nwn.nsdcgr.net για εξωτερικους users (Το οποιο επισης θα κανει redirect στην ip μου). Τωρα για το logo οποιος θελει μπορει να ξεκινησει να φτιαχνει ενα  ::

----------


## GeorgeKatz

Δεν είμαι και καλλιτέχνης αλλά ορίστε μία πρώτη προσπάθεια. Περιμένω σχόλια...

----------


## Venox

αυτό με την γέφυρα από πίσω είναι πολύ τζαμι  ::

----------

